# Forum > News > OC News >  Now For Something Different....2 New Contests!

## Ket

Now for something different in our contests. Until June 30th members of MMOwned have a chance at entering two very different contests.

Our first contest is for the all the Model Editors out there. The contest is for the Best Area Change in World of Warcraft. Show us the most original model editing creation you got. To enter you must submit a screenshot in this thread to show you have entered. Once your MPQ is complete you may submit your entry to KuRIoS or Ket before June 30th. 

*First screenshot for Model editing contest is up, check here to see it, quite awesome MMOwned - World of Warcraft Exploits, Hacks, Bots and Guides - KuRIoS's Album: Model editing contest* 

Also, we will take revisions up to 2 days before June 30th if you submit early.

The following prizes will be given out for the winners:

1st Place: 5,000 World of Warcraft Gold, 1 60 Day Gametime Card, 25 Reputation Points and an Official MMOwned T-Shirt.

2nd Place: 1,000 World of Warcraft gold, 1 60 Day Gametime Card, and an Official MMOwned T-Shirt

3rd Place: 1 Official MMOwned T-Shirt 
 
The second contest is for best picture done by Freehand with MMOwned, World of Warcraft or Age of Conan as your inspiration. All pictures must be actually drawn by freehand and signed "Thanks a lot, MMOwned Staff". To enter simply post your submission here in this thread before June 30th.

The following prizes will be given out for the Freehand Drawing Contest:

1st Place: 5,000 World of Warcraft gold, 1 "Totem of the Origins" Key for Age of Conan, 25 Reputation Points and an Official MMOwned T-Shirt

2nd Place: 1,000 World of Warcraft Gold, 1 "Totem of the Origins" Key for Age of Conan and an Official MMOwned T-Shirt

3rd Place: 1 Official MMOwned T-Shirt





All prizes are generously donated by MMOKings, the most excellent place to buy all your World of Warcraft and Age of Conan gold.

Thanks a lot

Ket - On behalf of the MMOwned staff

UPDATE: You can choose to receive Age of Conan gold instead of World of Warcraft gold as a prize.

----------


## -Lex

*I'm SOOO going for the drawing contest!

*And Ket, AWESOME to see new contests i love contests  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Hasselhoff

Yeah, I love contests, and we hadn't had any in a while.

I'll also be going for the drawing contest seeing as I have no clue about MEing

----------


## KuRIoS

> Yeah, I love contests, and we hadn't had any in a while.
> 
> I'll also be going for the drawing contest seeing as I have no clue about MEing


we have one on fpsowned as well, been running for some time

----------


## Opirity1

im soo up for drawing!

----------


## Muatmessmoko

May need to do that zone change contest  :Embarrassment:

----------


## -Lex

*



There's my try at drawing. i didn't see that i had to say thanks in it, so if i'm not in the contest its Ok. to lazy to take pics again xD
*

----------


## Dragon[Sky]

I'm not a grammar nazi! ;_;
/working on my drawing entry

----------


## Kartio

I would join but I don't have scanner. =(

----------


## KuRIoS

why not just take a pic with ur phone / someones phone / digicam

----------


## Dragonshadow

Is it still freehand if we use a graphics tablet and stylus?

----------


## -Lex

*OK OK, grammar freak then XD*

----------


## Cryt

> I would join but I don't have scanner. =(


Take a pic with your camera. ^^

----------


## Opirity1

*my entry , ENJOY:*

*its a own rogue equipment , made by me*

----------


## Remus

>.< i will PWN YOU ALL!1!!!!1!11 doing freehand drawing .. progress shown below:

sketch: 100%
filling in: 25%
shadowing: 10%
color texturizing: 0%
overall ??%

going witha a wow /mmowned/mmokings theme

----------


## Hasselhoff

Dragonshadow then it wouldnt be FREE hand would it>?

----------


## 2dgreengiant



----------


## Dragonshadow

> Dragonshadow then it wouldnt be FREE hand would it>?


Well I could use my hand instead of the stylus...

----------


## Gawdlaw

*Here...*



*Undead Warlock.. . na just kidding xD I join for Model editing '' Area Change ''*

----------


## Flipperfin

Ok wanted to make a quick doodle so here goes :> 
I'm prolly gonna swap it with another one later, but in case i forget, i can at least enter with this^^



Was going to add on the picture:
MMOwned - making skinny nerds look awesome! =D


/starts working on a new drawing, preferably with a regular pencil >.<

----------


## Anthraxx

Im so goin for the Drawing contest and thanks for these imba contests  :Smile:  
will post my pic soon  :Smile:

----------


## Errage

I am SO going for drawing. I'm gonna have a bit of trouble though, seeing as I refuse to draw in pencil, and I can't erase pen...

----------


## Ravenheart

I'm joining for "Area Change" contest.. Screens will be posted later, when will be done more things than tilesets  :Big Grin:

----------


## [Soul Eater]

I'm trying to do a drawing lol, will update :P

----------


## Dragonshadow

I know I will not win, but I just thought I would try. My photoshop skills far surpass my actual drawing skills :s



And smaller:




*3D* even...

----------


## Rawlsku-

sweet! my right arm is broken, so offhand drawn picture scanned using a crappy phone inc someday soon...

•O
-|-
/\

Would this count?

----------


## busorjan

So I tried out the Drawing-part. Don't you just hate those stun resisters!?

Certainly I do.. o.O


"I ripped his hand and head of in a second! "ZAPP ZIMMP!!" That was the sound of flesh and bone being sliced! He was so young... just a boy."

----------


## l8flip

Question: is it ok if it's in colour?

----------


## Ket

As long as its freehand colored.

----------


## 2dgreengiant

2d wants a t-shirt as he has £0 :P

----------


## Tenni-T

This is my entry to the contest:



My hunter, as he was looking in lvl 60 wearing his fire resistance gear! damn I miss those times /emo  :Wink: 

Tenned.

Direct link: http://img103.imageshack.us/img103/5...shunteriu2.png

----------


## busorjan

> 2d wants a t-shirt as he has £0 :P


make your own shirt of sticks and dust?

----------


## Hasselhoff

I just spent like 3 hours LOOKING at a stencil to make my letters look nice....

Would be so much easier if we could use them :P

----------


## Remus

rofl. i threw my first pic away im not going to use colors... good ol' black n white.
 :Frown:  going to spend a ton of time on it.

----------


## Gastricpenguin

Here is my entry, the topic is MMOWNED staffhood :P
If you can't tell, the upper left corner says "Staff Section"

----------


## Dark_Angel

> Here is my entry, the topic is MMOWNED staffhood :P
> If you can't tell, the upper left corner says "Staff Section"


Psshh You forgot the Fridge, the Tv, and the soda machine in the staff lounge. Other then that I like it! =P 
~Dark_Angel

----------


## Abstraction

:\

----------


## MetalFan666

gota think of something
/goes gets uber idea 
brb

----------


## Zoidberg

> Here is my entry, the topic is MMOWNED staffhood :P
> If you can't tell, the upper left corner says "Staff Section"


THAT made me laugh  :Big Grin: 
Nice drawin btw  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## SectorSeven

My drawing is the most FTW.

----------


## Hasselhoff

lololol thats great SectorSeven!

----------


## Weekday

Heres mine ; )



I think I will make one more..

----------


## Gawdlaw

*Ye its blurry :P*

----------


## jackdaripper

yes very blurry i cant post mine becuase of no Cam/Scanner /Cry

----------


## Caliga

I will try to draw a lich king. Or something like that.

----------


## Cryt

here's my submission.
im going for the drawing one.

its a little comic i made up - sorry if the txt is hard to read. i'll write it below.



Cryt: Now you see Siel, simply insert the blade to the back...
Siel: What if I twist the blade.... Wouldnt that hurt more?
Cryt: Errr...
Cryt:...rrr no... You can't do that until level 20...
Siel: Yes I can... See...
Disconnected From Server

----------


## Errage

This was the second comic I drew, just the first one I scanned, soooo.... Enjoy!
(Version without the "+Rep" button can be uploaded, I just added it because when I went over the +Rep button that I drew with a permanent marker, it became unreadable.

The first comic I drew isn't scanned yet, it's coming soon

----------


## Krip

Love it Tina. Reminds me of one day in lunch... this one fat kid was asking a kid for food and the kid put the food on the table in front of the fat kid and crunched it up by punching it.

lol'd.

----------


## [Soul Eater]

Meh can be me but isn't that a parody from the "just-as-planned" moment?

----------


## Gastricpenguin

DAMNIT SOUL EATER! My next entry includes a "Just as planned" moment xD
How did you know?!

----------


## Xepher

The penguin won imo.

----------


## Remus

xepher... the contest still has 2 more weeks. and thats not all the pics to be posted.. im working on one aswell.

----------


## Errage

Here's my first comic... That sucks really bad... With crappy drawing... Oh lawd I don't even know why I'm posting it:

MMOwned and FPSowned!



*FPSowned:* "Hey MMOwned! Guess where I am! C'mon, guess! Betcha can't find me!"
*MMOwned:* "Shut up, FPSowned! I don't care!"
*FPSowned:* "You know you do! I could kill you from anywhere!" :3
*FPSowned:* "...With my SNIPAH RIFLE!"
*MMOwned:* "..."
*FPSowned:* "Bang! Bang!"
*MMOwned:* "OM NOM NOM NOM"

And for the hell of it...

----------


## Hasselhoff

I'm getting close to finished, done my lettering. Looks pimp after staring at the stencils and trying to write how they look :P Ghetto way ftw.

----------


## Xepher

> xepher... the contest still has 2 more weeks. and thats not all the pics to be posted.. im working on one aswell.



Just my opinion so far  :Big Grin: , Don't mean to sound like everyone else sucks :P

----------


## shadowbladex

Would you like to explain, Ket?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## samsta458

rofl Shadow, I also noticed. If I'm correct I see something hanging down.

----------


## [Soul Eater]

> DAMNIT SOUL EATER! My next entry includes a "Just as planned" moment xD
> How did you know?!


Death Note <3 , keikaku doori ^^

----------


## Earelad

*Here is my poor drawing skills :
[

Atlast I tried 
*

----------


## Dragon[Sky]

My submishn. It's not something speeeecial but it's ok I guess.

----------


## [Soul Eater]

Nice boat  :Big Grin:

----------


## Opirity1

i win , imo!

----------


## Earelad

Omg  :Frown:  dragonksy win  :Frown:  :Frown: 
Hes Drawing Is soo nice!

----------


## Puff

> Omg  dragonksy win 
> Hes Drawing Is soo nice!


'HER' drawing is so nice.

Very nice D[S] I love it.

----------


## Opirity1

D[s] FOR THE WIN <3

----------


## Errage

> i win , imo!





> D[s] FOR THE WIN <3



That was a pretty quick change of heart

----------


## Opirity1

> That was a pretty quick change of heart


 

yeah i agree, wonder were tat cme from

----------


## Come Undone

> "I ripped his hand and head of in a second! "ZAPP ZIMMP!!" That was the sound of flesh and bone being sliced! He was so young... just a boy."



eulogy.

Secret competition? :-)

----------


## Heftydogg

> My submishn. It's not something speeeecial but it's ok I guess.



HOT 0.0 fill

----------


## Gawdlaw

*Woots! also made one ^_^ !



=P lols.. 
*

----------


## [Soul Eater]

It's the monster from Mighty Morphin Power Rangers - episode 37 !

Nice drawing  :Big Grin:

----------


## weekendwars

> It's the monster from Mighty Morphin Power Rangers - episode 37 !
> 
> Nice drawing


:O Episode 37 my ass! t'was episode 38! /slap

ps.

----------


## Gihelle

WIP, who doesn't lke Draenei gurlz?

(Also low quality pic, lol cellphone)

----------


## Zoidberg

> WIP, who doesn't lke Draenei gurlz?
> 
> (Also low quality pic, lol cellphone)


You're Brazilian :O Im ½ brazilian <3

Ontopic:
It looks... 3d'ish O.o
Nice drawing.

----------


## Gawdlaw

> It's the monster from Mighty Morphin Power Rangers - episode 37 !
> 
> Nice drawing


*Just Bruttalus from sunwell, and thanks.

nice drawing Gihelle.*

----------


## busorjan

> So I tried out the Drawing-part. Don't you just hate those stun resisters!?
> 
> Certainly I do.. o.O
> 
> 
> "I ripped his hand and head of in a second! "ZAPP ZIMMP!!" That was the sound of flesh and bone being sliced! He was so young... just a boy."



What about mine?  :Mad:  Have you forgotten mine? :'(

----------


## Deciphyr

Now for my turn:



and

----------


## KuRIoS

worst drawing ever deciphyr :P

----------


## Deciphyr

Lol, thanks. :P

----------


## KuRIoS

u did it on purpose... cats...

----------


## Zoidberg

Cute kitty  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kartio

I'll take one with phone then, but it will be unclear.

----------


## Remus

lmao noice

----------


## Deciphyr

No, i made the cat randomly! I didn't know you hate kitties.

----------


## Gihelle

WHAT, CATS

Also I suck at taking pics from handmade drawings lol.



2 hours and I'm not really pleased with it :P

----------


## Errage

Oh boy, I think I know who's gonna win...
Just because you drew something suggestive..

----------


## Remus

lawl i wouldnt think our admins are that desperate >.> in case they are time to draw some epic bewbz >.> then i will winz for sure!

----------


## Gihelle

> Oh boy, I think I know who's gonna win...
> Just because you drew something suggestive..


They said nothing about suggestive stuff, so why not. :P

----------


## Errage

Keep in mind there is a RULE that MMOwned is a Family Site, so be careful with your drawings people! :P

----------


## Remus

aww .. time to go erase the nudist  :Frown:

----------


## Gihelle

> Keep in mind there is a RULE that MMOwned is a Family Site, so be careful with your drawings people! :P


It's not like they're not covered or anything... feel free to disquality it if you wish, tho.

----------


## l8flip

> It's not like they're not covered or anything... feel free to disquality it if you wish, tho.


Think he was joking.
Beautiful drawing btw =)
Gj.

----------


## Heftydogg

Pretty nice drawing. Shows some skills. The bewbz are kinda off tho.

----------


## Gihelle

> Pretty nice drawing. Shows some skills. The bewbz are kinda off tho.


As I said, I wasn't really pleased with it =( did it at 4am and I was so damn sleepy. Tho I liked the hair so I submissed anyway. :P

----------


## Poofy

I drew the letters does it count?

----------


## Ease

> Keep in mind there is a RULE that MMOwned is a Family Site, so be careful with your drawings people! :P


Then tell KuRIoS to take boobs out of his avatar :P
lol jk.

----------


## Zaphry

Nice work everyone, but wait till you see my drawing  :Big Grin: ....
Btw... do we just drop our drawings into here?

----------


## King Protos

Ooo I think ill attempt this, look fun =D

but what to draw? =[

----------


## Krip

> I drew the letters does it count?



I hope your not being serious. 

*Read the rules:*



> _T__he second contest is for best picture done by Freehand with MMOwned, World of Warcraft or Age of Conan as your inspiration. All pictures must be actually drawn by freehand and signed "Thanks a lot, MMOwned Staff". To enter simply post your submission here in this thread before June 30th._

----------


## Skalla

I would join, i dont know if i will, i dont have a wow acc or AoC acc.. if i enter and win, can i switch the gold&Gamecard/Key agains something else? xD

----------


## Ket

wow, already a lot more submissions than I thought. great work yall

----------


## Zaphry

Heres mine :O

Well I colored it now.... i hope i am not too late >_<

Wings was pain in ass and those didnt go so well after all

----------


## Remus

mm not bad. nice

----------


## Gawdlaw

*ow my... very nice <3*

----------


## Zaphry

Ill try to find my darker pen to add some darker spots to my drawing :O

----------


## KuRIoS

very nice zaphry.. very nice

----------


## Errage

....You ****ers and your being able to draw.  :Frown:

----------


## Poofy

> I hope your not being serious. 
> 
> *Read the rules:*


no I was not serious it was a joke....

----------


## Heftydogg

0.0 wow I love the range of skills this site draws in. That's some extreme drawing talent there.

----------


## Zaphry

You should see faces which i drew  :Big Grin:  (Rl faces)

----------


## Warlock in Space

Here's a picture of my almost complete area change edit Crystalsong Mountains (Stonetalon Mts.)

The screenshot is of Sun Rock Retreat.

----------


## m0rbidang3l

A question regarding prizes for the drawing contest.

I don't play WoW anymore, and my computer probably wouldn't un AoC very well. So the question is this, could I get donator status for awhile or some extra rep instead of gold if I won?

----------


## merfed

We have some tracers in here... and MOAR world building.

----------


## Errage

Merfed... The model editing IS part of the contest >_>

----------


## Latoneyde

Hai guise here is my drawing from Top to Bottom (scanner not working, had to use shitty 2MP phone camera)

----------


## Heftydogg

How cute of you to actually name a member....

----------


## мιяаgє

Ummm...? I dunno heres my umm entry?

----------


## m0rbidang3l

I guess it's time for me to enter. I hope everyone likes it  :Smile:

----------


## Neoktyn

> I guess it's time for me to enter. I hope everyone likes it


Oh, god, win.

----------


## Gawdlaw

> 


*
Hm... This edit lets me think of something.. xD*

----------


## KuRIoS

NICE edit warlock in space

----------


## [Soul Eater]

It looks like seizure-matic senbonzakura to me lol.

----------


## Skalla

I might enter this one  :Smile:  im not much of a drawer but whatever.. i'll do my best  :Big Grin:

----------


## Krip

Yeah, I love some of the entries... well done guys.

Keep sending them in! Good luck to all of the competitors  :Wink:

----------


## Equ1N0X

Youre all getting Pwned. atm im making a hude mural on my house. full color, my house is 15 feet high... gonna take a while though. its Giant WoW comic strip...

----------


## Krip

> Youre all getting Pwned. atm im making a hude mural on my house. full color, my house is 15 feet high... gonna take a while though. its Giant WoW comic strip...


Haha, niceee... I'm looking forward to that.

----------


## project anthrax

heres mine =] Hope You like it =p worked on it for a long time

----------


## weekendwars

> *
> Hm... This edit lets me think of something.. xD*


That first hit is a crazy one isnt it?

----------


## Ophie

Here's my contribution to the contest:
http://imagebong.com/images/ezjs5pd007drjyhgnz8o.jpg
I bet no one knows who this guy is.

----------


## Gawdlaw

> That first hit is a crazy one isnt it?


*very crazy... =P*

----------


## Forever

> Here's my contribution to the contest:
> http://imagebong.com/images/ezjs5pd007drjyhgnz8o.jpg
> I bet no one knows who this guy is.


That looks nice but those legs o.O His full body is muscled and then those weak tiny legs

----------


## Krip

> heres mine =] Hope You like it =p worked on it for a long time


The green fill is pixels... which is computer drawn. This needs to be 100% hand-drawn. You need to fix your entry or you will most likely be disqualified. 

Cheers.

----------


## Puff

Heres my sketch entry.

Just a quick doodle  :Smile: 



Hope you like it.

-Puff

----------


## Gawdlaw

*Woops! Thrall gets mad :O! nice sketch!*

----------


## project anthrax

you kidding me fine ill post the one a hand drew


ITS FIXED^^lol

----------


## lothlogan

Pirox basically bought this druid for me :P Thanks a bunch MMowned Staff.

----------


## Krip

> For the drawing contest, the light made the "Thanks a bunch MMOWNED.COM" practically unreadable, so I just took it into PS and typed it...if you want me to include the un-photoshopped version I will, that is all I did to the picture though.


Yes, include the not photoshopped version with 'thanks a lot to mmowned' in pencil please. The contest is 100% hand drawings only. Take another picture if you have to.

----------


## Zaphry

But are we allowed to edit our drawings after we have added them to here?
Cause i feel like to add background to mine :O

----------


## Puff

'100% hand drawings only'

The rules are pretty simple if you ask me.

----------


## Zaphry

> '100% hand drawings only'
> 
> The rules are pretty simple if you ask me.


So we are allowed to edit our drawings after we have putted them to here?
cause one time i did that it didnt got added to contest.. they took SS from every picture after they were posted

----------


## kingofrock

Are we allowed to use a graphics tablet then? It is technically hand drawn as you use a stylus, like a pencil, but it will produce a better end result.

----------


## Gawdlaw

> Are we allowed to use a graphics tablet then? It is technically hand drawn as you use a stylus, like a pencil, but it will produce a better end result.


No. =P just like we all did.

----------


## -=Swift=-

> Are we allowed to use a graphics tablet then? It is technically hand drawn as you use a stylus, like a pencil, but it will produce a better end result.


*



Hand drawn (H/D)—A cachet applied to a cover by hand with pen, pencil, brush, chalk, or other art media. Each cachet is made individually and is an original.


*

Taken from: FDC Terminology

----------


## dracona

LOL, Obviously not gonna win!! but here is my craptastic crap!

----------


## Heftydogg

> LOL, Obviously not gonna win!! but here is my craptastic crap!


lol nice comic. Looks like Blizz is wielding a ban-_mace_ though =P

----------


## dracona

> lol nice comic. Looks like Blizz is wielding a ban-_mace_ though =P


lol.. i c. my bad roflmao xDD ty lol

----------


## Popsicle Culture

Hey! I jut joined this site (Warlock in Space is my neighbor) and figured I'd enter this contest. I love to draw.

Thanking the staff not days after entering. What a suck up, amirite?

----------


## Remus

:Big Grin:  nearly done with my submission, my art normally takes 2 weeks to do, and i started thus on a good 5 hours ago, i should be done in a few as all i have left is the text  :Big Grin: ...

for those that werent in the shoutbox, here is my Hitler and Stalin that went to competition last year, ill post up my dragon that went this year when i throw in my contest one. (ink pen and colored pencil)

http://static3.filefront.com/images/...kcsthoszat.jpg


and here is my dragon :P - i couldnt quite get a good pic of it, (oil pastel and ink pen-- damn it is hard ot draw with those)

http://filebeam.com/02844494d061258c...b9de0afb19.jpg

my submission  :Big Grin:  (click on them and then click on it again for the true size (no the big size but a "clearer" size)

 (straight up graphite)

----------


## Krip

Remus, be sure to put a thanks a lot MMOwned on the dragon drawing as well... if you do not want to mess it up stick a paper under it and snap a shot with both in sight.

----------


## Remus

thanks and grats on now a contributor ( i gief'd ur 80th) . also the dragon was just a showoff.

----------


## warsheep

About the model editing thing... 
Is it enough if I make like, a city of M2s and stuff, or does it have to be a .adt edit/texture edit of a zone?
With M2 edits, I mean making a whole new area out of M2s and other models, not replacing or changing an old area....

----------


## Aradroth

> Ummm...? I dunno heres my umm entry?


You win the thread imo.

----------


## runiker

Here is mine its a logo type deal even added a new slogan!

Also it says "thank you mmowned" must be signed on pic and the meaning of signed is to use cursive so all you ppl who used print i pwn you all lol j/k

----------


## Sinsane

> WHAT, CATS
> 
> Also I suck at taking pics from handmade drawings lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 2 hours and I'm not really pleased with it :P


Her cleavage is hairy!

----------


## Errage

> Her cleavage is hairy!


Or over-shaded. o.o

----------


## ~Jagris

Here is my entry View image: SCAN001.bmp

----------


## [Soul Eater]

Yea for oversized image  :Big Grin:  and for those not getting it, I tried to make a "female" arthas in 33% furry style and 66% arthas look-alike armor and....the completely 1% failure of frostmoron >< I just make it into a regular sword because drawing frostmoron in a small area isn't nice looking lol. And I wanted to make her look like she was kneeling on the left leg of the picture, that didn't came out nice too.

----------


## Sinsane

My drawing submission.
I haven't drawn in a LONG time, so this is crap.

----------


## The Legendary D

I like the submissions I would submit mine but I if I did I would like get instant win like epicz lulz and omfbbwqwerearas. But seriously I didnt know MMOwned had some talented artists.

----------


## Remus

if so then prove it, all talk n' no walk is all i see.. >.O

----------


## caeon

lol signing upfor drawing i love drawing my friends say i can draw very well

----------


## #ClumsyWizard

Heres my submission, Apparently my scanner decided to smoke and die when scanning this. 

I did this during the time I was working on a Map for a ZDoom project called ZPack, so I had this for quite awhile. I just added "Thank you MMOwned Staff" to the Right side of the page. You might not see it because of the camera photo. 

I know it might be crappy, but heres my entry.



Yes, enjoy the numerous hot pocket stains on the desk.

----------


## Andrige

Source for the blue-post from Nethaera

Well, honestly I mean thanks MMOwned.
Me and many others would have looked at Slackjaw otherwise, it's a bless quite simply.
Sorry for not fitting in all of the "Thanks a lot, MMOwned Staff", but I hope it works any way. I'll send in a revision sometime later I think when I have more time.

----------


## c0ddingt0n

lolz i have to do this when i get free time

----------


## Fibra

An AoC barbarian i made one evening





And a WoW human female rogue

----------


## Enfeebleness

Here's my entry. Totally hand-drew it last night. Took about a good ~hour and a half, finally got it and i think it's an award winner.

I took drawing lessons sense i was about 5, but i couldn't find a good pencil for this and my sister broke half my pens, but i made-do with a mechanical pencil and a notebook.

----------


## Remus

LIES LIES LIES i see MS Paint icons on the left side.. rofl
rofl in real life FTW!!

----------


## Enfeebleness

> LIES LIES LIES i see MS Paint icons on the left side.. rofl
> rofl in real life FTW!!


NO YOU DON'T. 

YOU SEE NOTHING EXCEPT WHAT I WANT YOU TO SEE.




And you see a wonderful picture that will win meh teh epix.

----------


## DLC

ahhahahahahaha enfee that was win

----------


## breakpoint

Enfeebleness wins. 

GG.

----------


## Gawdlaw

> 


*Very nice ! i like it.*

----------


## Fibra

Thanks  :Big Grin:  My eyes were bleeding after like 3 hours of staring at it :>

----------


## Squabert

Just figured I would submit my area change now that it's done, I might revise a few things before the end of the contest tho.. It's my version of Red Ridge to a Hyjal looking place. (Warning, Pictures are big, and there are a ton!) And If I need to submit the .mpq file, or if any one wants it.. I'll do so.

----------


## Heftydogg

=( Looks like you only changed the color of the grass and added trees in random places IMO. But I don't know anything about ME, just basing my opinion from my memory of Redridge.

----------


## Squabert

> =( Looks like you only changed the color of the grass and added trees in random places IMO. But I don't know anything about ME, just basing my opinion from my memory of Redridge.


It's an area swap...(I can only swap files) I wasn't allowed to use nogg-it from what I understand.

----------


## merfed

Beautiful work Squa.

----------


## Gawdlaw

*Here is mine. (more screens coming later)

Wanted to create some dream zone with alot of purple.

:used crystal tree's and some ground textures from the Wotlk Alpha and recollored other ground textures from other zones to make them fit. 

:Recollored Details like the moon and rain.

:Replaced Fences with little flames that show up when you walk close to them.

:Changed murlock huts with purple fireworks that will blast above the waters!

:Made Water Very light blue. Fits perfect with the rest!

And much more things.




and made myself a loading screen.

ESS3NTIA <3



*

----------


## Knomez

so here it is: i completely redid duskwood... its called Dreamwood now, the places inside are the same though because i thought it would be to difficult to redo them, people would get lost questing.
 
***THE SKYBOX IS DIFFERENT THAN IN THE PICS***
 Screenies:






*
*entire album has all stages pretty much*:Astrasmodeledits/Duskwood Edit - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting*

----------


## Popsicle Culture

I haven't been a member of the site for long, but I've been using it through a friend, and I have to give my dues. Thanks a lot, MMOwned staff!

----------


## Zaphry

> I haven't been a member of the site for long, but I've been using it through a friend, and I have to give my dues. Thanks a lot, MMOwned staff!


That is insane :eek3:

----------


## Heftydogg

> That is insane :eek3:


*Wonders who the friend is*

Btw, as far as I know, you can't share your MMOwned account with people. Just FYI lol.

----------


## Popsicle Culture

We weren't sharing an account. I never posted anything, but he would show me things from the site, and sometimes give me tips or something.

Thanks  :Big Grin:

----------


## EcHoEs

Gawdlaw/Gideon, what zone that is? and are you going to release it?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gawdlaw

*It's Elwynn Forest, And i'm still thinking of releasing it. But it's for sure that i'm going to use it for some Model Editing Movie. :-)*

----------


## Zaphry

Colored my work... looked too plain in black and white
http://www.mmowned.com/forums/site-n...tml#post879514
Just edited my post and added image.... 
and to Heftydogg.. i am not *Popsicle Culture*'s rl friend :O

----------


## Warlock in Space

Popsicle Culture is my irl friend, Heftydogg. 




> Hey! I just joined this site (Warlock in Space is my neighbor) and figured I'd enter this contest. I love to draw.


**

----------


## Kuiren

> Heres mine :O
> 
> Well I colored it now.... i hope i am not too late >_<
> 
> Wings was pain in ass and those didnt go so well after all


Wow, that's amazing.

----------


## Jchunx

Oh my God. That is amazing.

----------


## Herleybob

Does noggit work count?

----------


## Brutakus

Ugh. I need to find a way to submit my crappy one.

----------


## #ClumsyWizard

Personally if this was not free-hand and if we could use Photoshop I would of done better.

----------


## Brutakus



----------


## Goshujinsama

last minuut entry ftw ... lol if i had known about this earlier i would have made something bigger >.< 

anyways here is my entry ... if i still have time before 12 pm ill try to color this with markers .. otherwise tough luck xD



bigger version: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...-paladin-1.gif

anyways the idea behind this drawing is there are just not any good armors that fit the evil "blood knight" aka blood elf paladin look. sooo here is the restless souls armor set ... the main idea i had for this was "A armor forged in the deep depth of the hatred of thousands and thousands of souls that have never found peace in this world. Souls that still linger around this earth to this day for revenge."

a well inf rambling xD .. hoop you guys like it  :Smile:

----------


## Brutakus

As most can tell by my drawing, it's only to participate. I can't draw for ****

----------


## Remus

Goshu from seeing your previous work.. i applaud you . nice job


*i think i see a thong O.o *

im going to try and remake my entry >.<

----------


## Goshujinsama

> Goshu from seeing your previous work.. i applaud you . nice job
> 
> 
> *i think i see a thong O.o *
> 
> im going to try and remake my entry >.<


you see nothing of that kind .. ;D ... *waves hand* "you didn't see anything"

but glad ya like it ... i would like to color this tough .. but first i gotta finnish up quite some homework T_T ... i wish the deadline was next week >.<

----------


## Gawdlaw

> 


*Outch! lol pwns everybody! xD Man! Blizzard can use you for some new Gear designs! i <3 it.

Edit: Made with Pen-Table?
*

----------


## Goshujinsama

> *Outch! lol pwns everybody! xD Man! Blizzard can use you for some new Gear designs! i <3 it.
> 
> Edit: Made with Pen-Table?
> *


pen-table ? .. if you mean pc tablet then no .. because i thought we aren't allowed to use that .. if we would ill be damned .. because then i would have done that xD.

and if you mean one of those light tables then also nope. I do have one, but now a days i just first sketch stuff out and then just use a fine-liner to do the black and white art over that. I noticed that when i do use a light table a lot of the charm from the original sketch just completely disappears so unless i need to trace something for school i won't be using that thing anymore  :Smile:

----------


## Heftydogg

Let me find the appropriate smiley for that last entry...

:jawdrop:


There we go! Nice drawing Goshujinsama!

----------


## Eski

> last minuut entry ftw ... lol if i had known about this earlier i would have made something bigger >.< 
> 
> anyways here is my entry ... if i still have time before 12 pm ill try to color this with markers .. otherwise tough luck xD
> 
> 
> 
> bigger version: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...-paladin-1.gif
> 
> anyways the idea behind this drawing is there are just not any good armors that fit the evil "blood knight" aka blood elf paladin look. sooo here is the restless souls armor set ... the main idea i had for this was "A armor forged in the deep depth of the hatred of thousands and thousands of souls that have never found peace in this world. Souls that still linger around this earth to this day for revenge."
> ...


That is insane.. Contact blizzard and try and get hired LOL.

Good Job!

----------


## Monarch

I'll make an Arthas and post it up later today...

Heh.. Arthas.. so original, right?

EDIT: Changed meh mind.. I'll do something else... >=D

----------


## Goshujinsama

glad ya all like it .. well i did some coloring but my scanner totally killed the colors -_- .. not that it was much better tough my marker skills aren't all that great xD. anyways here it is .. colored with neo piko markers 



bigger version: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...in-marker2.jpg

line art small: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...lf-paladin.jpg
line art big: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...-paladin-1.gif

a well see what you guys like best .. i like the line art version better :< ... hmm i think ill color this drawing on the computer aswell then it will look much better ^^, but that's for another time xD

----------


## Zaphry

Anyone mentioned that you are insane drawer?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fibra

That's sick, definetly a winner, loved the black and white version more though :P

----------


## Gawdlaw

> pen-table ? .. if you mean pc tablet then no .. because i thought we aren't allowed to use that .. if we would ill be damned .. because then i would have done that xD.
> 
> and if you mean one of those light tables then also nope. I do have one, but now a days i just first sketch stuff out and then just use a fine-liner to do the black and white art over that. I noticed that when i do use a light table a lot of the charm from the original sketch just completely disappears so unless i need to trace something for school i won't be using that thing anymore


*Yeps i meaned pc-table ^_^ Good you did not used that xD

Also like the collored version 
*

----------


## Goshujinsama

> Anyone mentioned that you are insane drawer?


not today .. ;D nhe JK xD 

@fibra: i have the exact same feeling .. the black and white version looks best xD.

@gawdlaw:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fibra

Did you follow any art schools or something to polish on your skills ?

----------


## [Soul Eater]

Nothing less expected from you Goshu, it's a very nice drawing you got there  :Wink: 

I like both versions of it ^^ altho I prefer the colored one because it gives detail to how it looks like, but none the less, it's really a nice drawing, and I can see that you used one of your previous arts for the shoulders ^^ and chest, hands, legs too lol ^^

----------


## Goshujinsama

> Did you follow any art schools or something to polish on your skills ?


well i have always been on schools that had some creativity to it, but the school i am now is the first one that has an actual drawing lesson. So ya i have always been drawing but now i am learning whats it all about. On this school we don't get like "design a character", but we first got lessons in like isomatic drawings. Then we had perspective and after that we started doing life drawing (scenery). So ya xD ... next year we will have model drawing which will be awesome!.

but to get back at your question i haven't really up till this year  :Smile: .

@soul eater:heheh well it's always screaming faces with me so ya thats something that you will see quite a lot in my art xD .. i don't know .. i like adding faces to things >.< ... to much gurren lagann probably they put faces on everything too! ;D.

i say your entry aswell pretty ace .. but you should line art it man and do some coloring  :Smile:

----------


## Monarch

Dude.... that's F*in insane.... I'd actually +Rep you if I could :O

----------


## nickeg

Goshu, that drawing is insane and the armor pwns... you should go to blizzard and show them how a real armor should look like  :Big Grin:

----------


## [Soul Eater]

Toppen gurren lagann...still need to watch that show, is somewhat interesting and funny ^^ but still I need to catch up with Shakugan no Shana and Clannad that seems nice too <.< . 

And ty for compliment, but Im not that kind of a great drawer, in the sence of, I don't got the right equipment for it xD. And to lazy to actually color it too tbh ^^

----------


## -Lex

I made this all in 1 day. Not 100% finished, but, well i was short on time, as i got the model edit fix to work a day before the contest ended  :Stick Out Tongue: 




It's Frozen Westfall  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Remus

nioce (FILLA)

----------


## R0w4n

> I made this all in 1 day. Not 100% finished, but, well i was short on time, as i got the model edit fix to work a day before the contest ended 
> 
> (PICTURES REMOVED)
> 
> It's Frozen Westfall



AWESOM!!! But "Gideon" is gonna win  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## -Lex

> AWESOM!!! But "Gideon" is gonna win


Yeah, just because he was the first one to use the glowing omfghax threes XD

----------


## R0w4n

> Yeah, just because he was the first one to use the glowing omfghax threes XD



Yep! HE HAXED TEH WIN!!1  :Wink:

----------


## Errage

As awesome as those trees are, I actually prefer -Lex's over Gawdlaw/Gideon's

----------


## R0w4n

> As awesome as those trees are, I actually prefer -Lex's over Gawdlaw/Gideon's


NO WAI! OH WAIT? LEX HAS FROSTY FOG  :Cool: 
But the Outland sky does not fit into the whole thing..  :Frown:

----------


## Errage

Actually, I find the Outland sky makes it look all the better.

----------


## R0w4n

> Actually, I find the Outland sky makes it look all the better.


We all have different taste  :Smile: 
- You *like it*, and *I don't*.

----------


## Gawdlaw

> AWESOM!!! But "Gideon" is gonna win


*xD Jenack i <3 u lol 

*


> Yeah, just because he was the first one to use the glowing omfghax threes XD


*And i didnt just changed paths, i also recollored the textures 
Also you have some great edit Lex 


*

----------


## Goshujinsama

zomg that world edit looks great !! :O

edit: btw are those world edits gonna be released in the end ?? or is that up to the artist ?

----------


## R0w4n

> *xD Jenack i <3 u lol*




Oh yea you "GAWDLAW" (:tard :Smile:  now (sounds abit... Murloc-ish? :eh:) think Im gonna reroll my name aswell! *AND I NEED YOU TO CREATE ME A NEW SIGN! (For me ofc )*

Oh and btw, I <3 U to! (In a non homosexualy way!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )

----------


## Tenni-T

When will someone call the winners?  :Smile: 

Tenned.

----------


## Gawdlaw

> When will someone call the winners? 
> 
> Tenned.


*Today ^_^! dont have so much information =P

*


> Oh yea you "GAWDLAW" (:tard now (sounds abit... Murloc-ish? :eh:) think Im gonna reroll my name aswell! *AND I NEED YOU TO CREATE ME A NEW SIGN! (For me ofc )*
> 
> Oh and btw, I <3 U to! (In a non homosexualy way! )


*I will make some cool one for you  and ofc not in some homosexualy way xD
*

----------


## Ket

Should have them ready later this afternoon.

----------


## Remus

woot i wonder who wins

----------


## xdariuzx

> 


that is some fine work indeed  :Wink:

----------

